# What is your dream hunt?



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Threads like these come up from time to time and I find them very fun to read through. It's always interesting to hear from others what their dream hunt is. If you could go anywhere, hunt any animal, relive a hunt, or hunt with a deceased family member/friend - what would it be??

For big game, I'd love to do a moose/caribou/dall sheep hunt. 
For wing shooting, I'd love to go to Argentina on a dove/perdiz combo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kudu in Africa. Would love to get a couple other common plains animals but Kudu is the dream.

Doves in Argentina with my boy would be fantastic.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For me it would be able to go hunting with my dad. The last time he was able to go hunting was in 1958 and I was a ripe old age of 5. He was unable to go hunting or even do much fishing after that due to having to work for a living and passed away back in 1988.

Now for me it would be a combo hunt in Alaska and like CPAjeff I would go fir moose, caribou, and a grizzly instead of a dall sheep.



DallanC said:


> Kudu in Africa. Would love to get a couple other common plains animals but Kudu is the dream.
> 
> -DallanC


DallanC:

Why would you want to go hunting one of these things?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery whitetail deer with my dad.

again


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Go anywhere, I'd hunt moose in BC. 

Ultimate dream hunt would be any hunt with my dad and grandpa in their prime. I never got to hunt with my grandpa, but I'm sure I'd love it. My dad has bum knees now and can't get around much. He does his best, but after a day he's done and stays in camp.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Past family members would be more Alabama swamp rabbit hunts with my grandpa (like the one with my grandpa dad and me pictured below). Grandpa always had a pack of beagles that filled the woods with the beautiful music only our kind here can appreciate. 

My dream hunt now would have to be a red stag/ jaguar combo in Argentina with my dad where we got to take our own plott hounds on the jag hunt. That would be very hard to beat!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

High country mountain goats with unlimited time to scout (IE, I had unlimited income and didn't need to work and made hunting my job).

I would love to just backpack all over a mountain range, scout goats, and then finally fill my tag.

Maybe some day when I have oodles of money -O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just drawing a Utah general season deer permit.:-?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Combo Moose/Mnt. Goat hunt in either B.C. or AK. Hoping to make this happen in the next few years.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Coues deer would be at the top of my list. I would just love to hunt a mature coues deer. Followed by a good Columbian Blacktail hunt and another Sitka Blacktail hunt. 

For birds it would be hunting ducks in the timber of the South East.

I'd also like to shoot a stag and roe on the British Isles.

Sheep would probably be number one, but that feels so unattainable that I try not to dream about it anymore. 

I also wish of taking my Dad and sons on a mule deer hunt together. If wishes were fishes I'd have a school......


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My father always dreamed of a hunt in New Zealand for Red Stag with my brother and I. I even found the price quote we got from an outiftter at the expo many years ago when sorting through his paperwork after he passed in 2013.

If I could have any hunt, it'd be that one.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Desert Bighorn sheep on the San Rafael Swell. I will never draw it and can't afford it, so it will forever be only a dream.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

For me it would be a drop camp Moose hunt in Alaska. It just sounds awesome to be out there in the middle of nowhere for a week or so hunting such a fantastic animal. 

With a shotgun I'd want to do a dove hunt in Argentina. I've looked into this and it appears you can almost do the rest of the hunt for as much money as you spend on shotgun shells as the birds are that plentiful. Someday I'm going to do this one!

Part of what I love about hunting is how it provided uninterrupted time with my Dad and Brothers. Any of the hunts I do I want them along. My son is still a bit young but as he grows I hope to include him in these traditions as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> DallanC:
> 
> Why would you want to go hunting one of these things?


Why should anyone have to justify a dream? It is what it is, if you don't agree so be it.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great picture by the way.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some day I'd like to shoot one of those Canadian Gray Wolfs in Utah.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't get too into any hunting until I was about 12, and big game hunting until I was about 19. Dad took me when I was younger, but I didn't really appreciate it like I do now. And as I'm getting more into it, he's getting old enough that he can't hunt like he used to.

I think it would be fun to go back and do some serious big game hunting with him when he was younger, and more physically able. I think it would be more enjoyable than the road hunting and short hikes we are able to do now. Not that those hunts are bad, of course. he has all kinds of stories about the glory days of his big game hunting, and I wish I could have been there, knowing what I know now, and appreciating it like I do now.

Looking to the future, I don't think there would be anything better than hunting desert sheep. I'm applying to hunt them in a few states. Drawing is probably the only way I'll ever hunt one. Even if I do have the money to buy a hunt in Mexico or at auction, I wonder if I would... the logical part of my brain tells me I would be insane to pay $50k to hunt for a week.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Why should anyone have to justify a dream? It is what it is, if you don't agree so be it.
> 
> -DallanC


I found out that this kind of a dream is more reachable than a Alaskan hunt for 2 or 3 animals.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Packout said:


> Coues deer would be at the top of my list. I would just love to hunt a mature coues deer. Followed by a good Columbian Blacktail hunt and another Sitka Blacktail hunt.
> 
> For birds it would be hunting ducks in the timber of the South East.
> 
> ...


Sitka Blacktails? I know where you could get a couple of those real cheap. Airfare, licenses, food...a free place to stay.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I found out that this kind of a dream is more reachable than a Alaskan hunt for 2 or 3 animals.


I've done the Alaska hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

A buffalo or a grizz anywhere.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple of ideas:

1. Moose, caribou in Alaska
2. Kudu and blackbok in Africa
3. It would be fun to hunt either local with current friends, past friends, and my kids/dad.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Without doubt a bull elephant on foot in Tanzania or Zimbabwe. I've got ivory fever bad, caught it as a young boy and never shook it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would like to go back and do a mountain lion hunt with Uncle Jim. 
He was a government trapper for years, then went back to school and got his degree. 
Worked for U S Fish and Game in Colorado for 20 years before retirement. 
He retired, and I moved back home with my job at about the same time. Got to spend a couple a
Of years riding horses and working his hounds with him. 
I would just ride with him and listen back then. He taught me so much, about both hunting and life. 
He got cancer and we lost him 25 years ago in his mid 60' s


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My dad has never harvested an elk in his 50+ years of hunting. He is now 61 and has a real bad hip so I fear unless he gets really lucky it wont happen in his lifetime. Especially now that he has pretty much retired from hunting. My dream hunt would be to get my dad back on a horse and guide him into his first elk harvest. It would be the least I could do for the old man in return for instilling in me and my brothers the great heritage of hunting.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Going on a week long duck hunt at a private lake in Louisiana with dad and grandpa. They've both been gone for many years now. To spend a week in the duck blind with them again would be my dream hunt....even if I never fired a shot.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine would simply be going with my dad, uncle, cousin, brother rabbit hunting for the day one last time. My dad worked two jobs most his life and my uncle has passed away. I've never had so much than those trips to west box elder with my dad and uncle.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Taking my dad to Alaska on a moose/caribou hunt. He served as a missionary there years ago, and I've always wanted to take him back.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

A public land general season mule deer hunt were I could find and stalk a pressured 200+ buck. Stalk would not have to be successful, and in a strange way, it would be best if it was not. Just to see it and have the opportunity.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Moose hunt in Alaska
San Juan rifle elk hunt
Bow hunt antelope island deer before the auction tag hunter gets to hunt

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

